# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Taille d'un JButton()

## aljessy

J'essaie de modifier la taille d'un bouton en utilisant la proprit setSize();
en effet je fais 


```

```

Rien de change le bouton garde sa mme dimension. 
Que faire

----------


## tupac25

tu utilises quel layout dans ton panel?

----------


## sinok

En gnral on vite de donner une taille fixe aux lments d'une interface. On laisse le Layout adquat (que l'on a correctement paramtr) se dbrouiller pour la calculer au mieux.

----------


## aljessy

J'utilise le flowlayout comme gestionnaire mais seulement j'aimerais avoir des boutons qui sont soit long horizontalement soit verticalement mais je n'y arrive pas

----------


## tupac25

Peux tu mettre le code que tu utilises pour ajouter ton bouton?

----------


## aljessy

sans probleme:



```

```

----------


## tupac25

utilise la mthode setPreferredSize  :;):

----------


## aljessy

Merci ca marche

----------

